# Vista won't recognize my external hard drives after Windows updates



## SussexJohn (Jul 31, 2011)

I have read many posts in many forums regarding this problem and most have not be able to sort the problem out.
I finally found one tech guy that resolved the problem for me - so I am posting it here for anyone who has that problem.

Go to control panel/administrative tools/computer management/storage/disk management

Find the hard drive in the list, then right click and open "change drive letter and path" and assigned it a letter

That's it.

I thought that I would share that because it was a nightmare to find the solution.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This is not a technical problem. Moving to Tips.

How can your problem have been solved here if you are making your first post just now?


----------

